# Which Tank?



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

I haven't been on here on a while as in a few months. We moved and I had to sell my tank, a 12g aqua-pod. I also just got a puppy Golden Retriever in August. He is now trained pretty good, and I am getting everything together in the new house, all is well. 

Now I am wanting back in this hobby, but I want to have a bigger tank. I felt like with the aqua-pod I never could really do what I wanted. It had weak lighting for a "real" reef. Could pretty much only place leathers in there. I am on a budget of around $900-$1100 maybe a bit more: for the tank and all the supplies such as tank, stand, lighting, sand, hydrometers, salt, and all that stuff. I was wanting something like a 75 gallon but I am pretty sure its way put that range. 
Also considering a 46 gallon bow front, and a Red Sea Max 34 gallon with started kit. Which do you think is best, I know about maintenance, so yea. 
How much do you think it would all cost in a 46 gallon bow front? With the tank. I want like a flame angle, tang, some other fish, but small ones that don't need lots of room. Is a red Sea Max 34 gallon big enough?
Thankyou


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd suggest a 40breeder for those fish, but the tang will be cramped and if u do a redseaMAX the tang is out of the question. A 46gallon bowfront would be nice, but probably out of the budget area.


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

petlover516 said:


> I'd suggest a 40breeder for those fish, but the tang will be cramped and if u do a redseaMAX the tang is out of the question. A 46gallon bowfront would be nice, but probably out of the budget area.


Ok thnx. I don't really want a 40 gallon breeder, kinda picky. I know I could afford a 46 bow, I saw some at PetsMart with a stand but the lighting would kill me, how much does a good set cost, for a reef tank for a tank like a 46 bow. 
And all the live rock, I think I might get the Red Sea, but not sure yet.
I dont have to have a tang, you think I could put two dwarf angles in the like a flame, and a Lemonpeel Angelfish.
I was also thought about a tank like 55 or 75 and just like a LionFish tank, since it would be cheaper, no reef or strong light, what types of fish can you put with them. But I don't know about doing that


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

You might want to look on craigs list. Up hear my wife has found 3 55gal and a 75 gal each one was less the $75.00 with all the equipment. It may not be exactly what you are looking for but you'll save a lot of money.


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thnx Dave, I searched and it said it can't find anything near me. 

Do yall recommend the Red Sea Max 130d or the 
Nano-Cube HQI Aquarium. How much larger is the Red Sea, and which has better lighting?

The links are below, also the nano is 400 bucks cheaper. 

Nano Aquariums & Stands: JBJ Lighting Nano-Cube HQI Aquarium w/FREE Nano Cube Stand

Aquarium Kits: Red Sea MAX 130D Reef Aquarium System


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Look for a good used set-up. With the economy the way it is, you will never get a better buy on used equipment. Try Craig's list, your local paper, any local club in your area. Put up WTB posts on any reef sites you can.

If you take your time, you can get a great deal. I've seen 100-120 gallon set ups sell for around what you can afford to pay. Don't be impulsive. You can save 50% or more by buying good used equipment. Who knows, you may find exactly the tank you've been looking for For Sale used, completely stocked, in 3 weeks. Folks move and can't take it with them.


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thnx, drhank. Craigs list is working now for me 
Does the below tank seem like a good deal, I have never set a sump up before either.
The only thing is I am not ready yet, I will have to wait until December, just thinking ahead

110 GAL Aquarium

110 gal aquarium complete setup

I also just found a 46 gallon bow for 200 bucks, how much do you think it would cost for all the other stuff, or do you think the above listings are better deals?

Aquarium/Fish tank


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

The first 110 ($500) sounds good but how many T5s? How old? What skimmer? How much live rock? I see a wet/dry but he says a glass sump. Not bad but I think you might be able to do better.

The second 110 says he spent a bunch of bucks on a wet/dry that you don't want if you're doing a reef. He really wasted a lot of money on the wet/dry.

The bowfront is nice but overpriced. You can't use the lighting or the filter.

Keep looking.


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

drhank said:


> The first 110 ($500) sounds good but how many T5s? How old? What skimmer? How much live rock? I see a wet/dry but he says a glass sump. Not bad but I think you might be able to do better.
> 
> The second 110 says he spent a bunch of bucks on a wet/dry that you don't want if you're doing a reef. He really wasted a lot of money on the wet/dry.
> 
> ...


Ok thnx. If you see any deals let me know. But I never asked any questions b/c I'm not ready to buy yet. I will keep looking. Thank you


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

I'd be happy to unfortunately I don't spend any real time looking at local listings in your area.


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

drhank said:


> I'd be happy to unfortunately I don't spend any real time looking at local listings in your area.


Yea, after I posted that, I was like, he is in another area. If I find anything else interesting I will ask yall. But still have another 2 months almost before purchasing a good one.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

APoirier594 said:


> Ok thnx. I don't really want a 40 gallon breeder, kinda picky. I know I could afford a 46 bow, I saw some at PetsMart with a stand but the lighting would kill me, how much does a good set cost, for a reef tank for a tank like a 46 bow.
> And all the live rock, I think I might get the Red Sea, but not sure yet.
> I dont have to have a tang, you think I could put two dwarf angles in the like a flame, and a Lemonpeel Angelfish.
> I was also thought about a tank like 55 or 75 and just like a LionFish tank, since it would be cheaper, no reef or strong light, what types of fish can you put with them. But I don't know about doing that


MIxing different species of angelfish is a bad idea for any tank below 100gallons, though pygmy angelfish can be kept in m/f pairs. Lion fish would be cool though, but if there bigger waste producers they need a bigger filter.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Just to give you an idea of what to look for, if I wanted a 75 gallon setup (which would probably be the smallest I'd get), here's what I'd look for.

I'd want the tank (preferably reef ready or drilled), a 30"-36" tall stand, a hood with 4 - 54w T5 tubes (10K or 14K and 2 Super Actinics) with individual reflectors, 100+ lbs of live rock, a 20 gallon long sump with baffles for a fuge, a good needle wheel Skimmer rated for 150 gallons (my favorite is the Reef Octopus 150), a Mag 7 or Mag 9.5 return pump, and a pair of Sure flow modded Maxijet 1200 powerheads (if I wanted corals, which I would).

Now, you can scale this up or down but it should give you some idea of what to look for.


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

drhank said:


> Just to give you an idea of what to look for, if I wanted a 75 gallon setup (which would probably be the smallest I'd get), here's what I'd look for.
> 
> I'd want the tank (preferably reef ready or drilled), a 30"-36" tall stand, a hood with 4 - 54w T5 tubes (10K or 14K and 2 Super Actinics) with individual reflectors, 100+ lbs of live rock, a 20 gallon long sump with baffles for a fuge, a good needle wheel Skimmer rated for 150 gallons (my favorite is the Reef Octopus 150), a Mag 7 or Mag 9.5 return pump, and a pair of Sure flow modded Maxijet 1200 powerheads (if I wanted corals, which I would).
> 
> Now, you can scale this up or down but it should give you some idea of what to look for.


Thank you, I will keep a eye out for what you said. I am really leaning towards buying a new Red Sea Max 130d, I want it in my room and I don't have to much room, I am only 15. And also I don't know if I want to mess with all the sumps and stuff, I have experienced leaks, But if I see a good tank, drilled and all, I will check it out. Thank you


----------

